# 14 week old puppy died after operation



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

Hi,

My sister had a 14 week old puppy that died last night after an emergency operation. The puppy had been sick a couple of times on Friday. Yesterday she seemed ok so the puppy was out for its walk as usual. During the walk the puppy seemed fine but started throwing up towards the end of the walk. Later in the day she had black stool, so my sister took her to the vet to get checked.

The vet decided that an x-ray would be best to try figure out what is wrong. So they put the puppy under general anaesthetic and went ahead with the x-ray. The x-ray revealed that the puppy had eaten something it shouldn't and there were parts of it around the dogs intestines. They said it looked like the pup had swallowed pebbles. The vet told my sister that they could go ahead with an operation to remove the parts from the intestines, or they could just leave it and see what happens. The vet did say though that if it is left there is a chance the objects could cause the intestines to twist. The vet advised that if they go ahead with the operation and the puppy doesn't recover completely from the anaesthetic then she would need to be taken to an emergency vet to be monitored over night.

My sister told the vet that the pup had only eaten an hour before the x-ray, and the vet had said that this didn't matter and that its still ok to go ahead with the x-ray & operation. They decided to go ahead with the operation which meant they had to put the puppy under anaesthetic for a second time. There was around 3 hours between the anaesthetic for the x-ray and the anaesthetic for the operation. My sister had to leave the puppy with the vet for the operation and then collect her once the vet had called her to tell her the operation was finished.

My sister then got the call and went to collect the puppy from the vet. The vet told my sister that they never had to cut through the intestines as they were able to milk the objects out, and confirmed that the pieces were small pieces of felt from a tennis ball and some grass. They said the parts they thought were pebbles must have just been poo. The vet stated that the puppy could go home and there was no need for her to be taken to the emergency vet to be monitored. My sister asked the vet if they were sure that the pup was ok because the pup looked extremely drowsy. The puppy was like a dead weight and the largest movement she seemed to be able to do was stretch.

About an hour and a half after the pup was still very drowsy (after the operation she had been sleeping the whole time she was home). She suddenly started struggling to breathe and then seemed to stop breathing immediately. My sister then took the pup to the emergency vet to be checked over and to see if they could save her, but unfortunately the pup had already died. The vets stated that they think it was probably a heart attack but they weren't sure.

The vets that did the operation earlier had not even provided advice on healing times or any advice on how to treat the wound. The puppy was due to go in for a follow up appointment today.

We are now left wondering if the pup would have survived if it had been taken to the emergency vet to be monitored over night, or if they could at least have saved her. We are also wondering if the pup had even suffered a heart attack or if something else has went wrong. When they had done the x-ray earlier the vet stated that they could see pebbles, but when the operation was completed all they had found was the small pieces of felt from a tennis ball along with some grass. We now think that the 'pebbles' found on the x-ray were pieces of food. The pup would swallow large pieces of food, as does most puppies.

The emergency vet have now got the puppy and is there anything I can do to get them to do a post-mortem to try and figure out what had really happened? The whole family is devastated. Here is the last picture my sister took of the pup straight after they got home from the operation.










If anyone could provide any advice that would be really helpful, thanks.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry. What a tragic sequence of events, you must all be heartbroken.
Sorry but I can't offer any advice but I know there are others on here that are very knowledgable.

Run free at the bridge little pup, taken far too soon xxx


----------



## Nukawin (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm trying to understand why they left the needle in the arm, I've never had any of my dogs come home from surgery with the needle left in the arm...

I'm really sorry for your loss, such a young life ended too soon.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this. 

In my opinion it does seem too soon to administer anaesthetic again after 3 hours and I would question why that was done and also why the pup was sent home so quickly without proper advice on post op care given.

I'm not sure what you can do other than request a post mortem and the notes to be reviewed by another vet but at the end of the day this will not bring the pup back.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Nukawin said:


> I'm trying to understand why they left the needle in the arm, I've never had any of my dogs come home from surgery with the needle left in the arm...
> 
> I'm really sorry for your loss, such a young life ended too soon.


Me too. 

So sorry for your loss & so devastating at such a young age. Sorry i can't offer advice but know if it were my pup i'd be wanting answers.

Run free lil one x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awww poor wee lamb, what a horrible experience for everyone to go through.

It sounds far too soon for her to have been sent home and so soon after two anaesthetics..

You can certainly request a PM if the family wants that. 

RIP wee one xx


----------



## Attack Mode (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry about your families loss.

I too would be questioning the 3hr gap between courses. I am also puzzled about the vet saying a full stomach (having eaten only an hour beforehand) was not a problem.

I am under he impression a dog should be deprived of food for at least 12hrs before being given a GA.  Think it lessens the chances of vomiting and asphyxiation.


----------



## nikkix5 (Feb 24, 2010)

Attack Mode said:


> Sorry about your families loss.
> 
> I too would be questioning the 3hr gap between courses. I am also puzzled about the vet saying a full stomach (having eaten only an hour beforehand) was not a problem.
> 
> I am under he impression a dog should be deprived of food for at least 12hrs before being given a GA.  Think it lessens the chances of vomiting and asphyxiation.


One of my bassets had to have emergency op a few months ago and she had eating an hour before, we had to leave her at the vets but they wouldn't operate on her until after dinner she was fed at 8.30am.


----------



## Jack4356 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I see that you are from west Lothian. Are you with pets at home Livingston because I have had a few problems there but nothing like this? I have now changed vet.

When Jack my puppy had a tiny cut on his paw I phoned the pets at home vet because it was bleeding quite a bit, and they told me to rush him down to be checked over. I thought this was good at first as they seem very interested in my dog. We got him down there and they cleaned the small cut and put a bandage on which took the all of 2 minutes and then said that that would be £68 please. I was shocked with that price. On the way up the road in the car the bandage fell off. The next time Jack cut his pad I cleaned it myself and wrapped it up under my new vets advice over the phone free of charge. If we are talking about the same vet here I feel this vet is more money focused than pet care focused. I wouldnt recommend them to anyone. My friend has had problems with that vet too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your devasting loss. Problems can occur with abdominal surgery and removal of foreign bodies. This is all speculative of course and just possible things that can happen. One of mine had to undergo emergency surgery by endoscope one night and had previously eaten, she did stop breathing under aneaesthetic and it did give them a scare but as she was there they did get her breathing again. Due to the possible problems with abdominal surgery that can happen and the fact from what you say she was far from fully round and bearing in mond she had two anaesthetics in a short time, she probably shouldnt have been sent home. Black stools that the puppy had too can often be an indication that there is bleeding further up the digestive tract.

This is the recovery monitoring for canine and feline anaesthesia, I will also give you the full link too as it covers everything from pre anaesthesia checks including blood tests that should be done to check there is no infection etc or anemia plus other things that may indicate possible anaesthesia problems

Recovery
 Body temperature must be maintained so as not to prolong the recovery, and lessen oxygen requirement by muscle tissues.
 Forced warm air blanket, circulating warm water blanket are very effective to keep the body temperature, but other means such as hot rice socks, used warm fluid bags, hair dryer and infra red lamps are useful external heat sources
 Endotracheal tube must remain in place until the dog regains at least a couple of strong swallowing reflex to protect the airway, and with return of strong muscle tones. In most brachycephalics the ET tube is well tolerated and the tube can be left until they are evaluated to protect their airway on their own
 If animals pre-treated with reversible agents, recovery can be expedited by reversing the drugs with specific antagonists. Atipamezole and naloxone are two primary examples and they are best used titrated to effect. If no signs of getting light for longer than 20 minutes, reversal can be considered.
 Close observation should continue to avoid the animal relapsing into sedation which may expose the animal to potential danger of aspiration or airway obstruction
http://instruction.cvhs.okstate.edu/vmed5412/pdf/22Canine-FelineAnesthesia.pdf

Also with any problems involving ingested foreign bodies and addominable surgery there are risks or peritonitis from the foreign body itself of the surgery causing leaking from the intestines into the abdominable surgery. Or from the intestines being punctured, so another reason usually for obsevation following the surgery. This is the recommendations following abdominal Exploratory surgery with the full link.

Aftercare and convalescence
After surgery has been completed, intensive care must be provided for the best chance for a successful outcome. Intravenous fluids may be continued over night. 
Pain control is managed after surgery to keep your pet comfortable. 
Close observation is maintained to make sure that your pet is not developing a life-threatening infection of the abdominal cavity called peritonitis. Antibiotics are administered for 24 hours. 
Fluids are administered intravenously to combat dehydration.
Feeding of the patient is started within 24 hours after surgery. If your pet is still too nauseated, food and water are with held. If your pet has a lot of vomiting a tube may be placed down the nose to the stomach in order to remove excess fluid that may be in the stomach. 
Exercise is restricted for a period of 3 weeks. During this time no rough-housing with other pets or people, jumping, or bounding up stairs is permitted.
Most pets will start to feel better 2 to 4 days after surgery. By 2 weeks after surgery they should have recovered completely. Healing of the internal tissues takes longer, therefore restricted activity on a leash should continue for a period of 3 weeks after surgery.
If your pet has cancer and chemotherapy is needed it usually is started 2 weeks after surgery. In some cases it is started earlier. In general chemotherapy is given every 2 to 3 weeks for a total of 5 treatments. Our oncologist may elect to choose a protocol is different from the standard one if there is a need for this.

Potential complications
As with any surgery, complications may arise. Even though rare, anesthetic death can occur. With the use of modern anesthetic protocols and extensive monitoring devices (blood pressure, EKG, pulse oxymetry, inspiratory and expiratory carbon dioxide levels, and respiration rate), the risk of problems with anesthesia is minimal. 
Infection is also an unusual complication as strict sterile technique is used during the surgery and antibiotics are administered. 
Seroma formation or fluid accumulation under the skin incision although uncommon can also occur. This problem in general will resolve with time. Occasionally the seroma or fluid that has build up may require draining. 
Peritonitis is a very serious problem that fortunately does not occur very often. The most common cause of infection of the abdominal cavity is due to leakage of bowel contents through the enterotomy or anastomosis site. If this problem is to occur clinical signs become evident 2 to 5 days after surgery. Emergency surgery is needed if this occurs. 
Intussusception can occur following intestinal surgery. This problem is where the small intestine telescopes on itself. In this situation another surgery is needed to correct the problem.
If a cancerous portion of intestine has been removed, recurrence is possible especially if the tumor is malignant. Spread of cancer to another location (metastasis) may also occur.
Abdominal Exploratory Surgery

Dogs can also have regurgitation during (not sure about after) of stomach contents that can cause problems like asphixiation and the regurgitated material can be inhaled into the lungs causing problems breathing.

Its possible that it could have been a heart attack, but although just possible speculation it seems that there are other things that can occur as well.
I know it wont bring her back or ease the devastating loss.


----------



## HandsomeHound (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor, poor little puppy, what an awful thing to happen, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. They must be feeling utterly bereft. 

My old boy died last, he went in for a biopsy, but went in to heart failure as a direct result of the anaesthetic. We were devastated.


----------



## bluegirl (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry, I've nothing to add that has not already been said.

Run free little one.

Thinking of all concerned and hope they get answers.


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

I am so sorry, what a desperately sad thing to happen. I hope you get the answers you are looking for xox


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

This is so sad.

So sorry for your loss, Nite nite little pup xxx


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks for all of your nice replies.

Sled dog hotel, thank you, your post is very helpful - thanks for taking the time to send me all that information. We truly appreciate that x

We are going to write a letter to the vet asap for answers. We think maybe the food being too close to the general anaesthetic has been to blame. The vet should have been aware of whether this was risky. Also, if the pup was kept in the vet over night to be monitored she may have survived as they could have kept track of her oxygen levels, but the vet said it was safe to take the pup home.


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I may be being thick here, was the pup sick before or after it had eaten??


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BorderCollieZara said:


> Thanks for all of your nice replies.
> 
> Sled dog hotel, thank you, your post is very helpful - thanks for taking the time to send me all that information. We truly appreciate that x
> 
> We are going to write a letter to the vet asap for answers. We think maybe the food being too close to the general anaesthetic has been to blame. The vet should have been aware of whether this was risky. Also, if the pup was kept in the vet over night to be monitored she may have survived as they could have kept track of her oxygen levels, but the vet said it was safe to take the pup home.


Unfortunately nothing will bring her back or ease the pain, but it does look like looking at the anaesthesia and recovery details and baring in mind she had two anaesthetics in a short time together with the type of surgery she underwent and the recovering instructions for such a surgery, also considering the fact she was sleepy and unresponsive on top of all that when they sent her home then very likely she shouldnt have been left without monitoring and veterinary care in such circumstances.

Should you not be happy with the replys from the actual vets there is a Royal College of veterinary surgeons complaints procedure which Ive linked you too also here
Complaints - RCVS

Once again I am so sorry for your loss, its bad enough losing oldies who have had a long and happy life, so losing a pup so young who you expected to have a long period of time with is truly sad and devastating and I cant think of anything worse the heartbreak must be unbearable.


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

HandsomeHound said:


> Poor, poor little puppy, what an awful thing to happen, I'm so sorry for your family's loss. They must be feeling utterly bereft.
> 
> My old boy died last, he went in for a biopsy, but went in to heart failure as a direct result of the anaesthetic. We were devastated.


Sorry to hear about your dog too. Awful thing to happen x


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

tashax said:


> I may be being thick here, was the pup sick before or after it had eaten??


The pup was sick after its breakfast, but managed to hold down the meal it had eaten later on in the day before the operation.


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Unfortunately nothing will bring her back or ease the pain, but it does look like looking at the anaesthesia and recovery details and baring in mind she had two anaesthetics in a short time together with the type of surgery she underwent and the recovering instructions for such a surgery, also considering the fact she was sleepy and unresponsive on top of all that when they sent her home then very likely she shouldnt have been left without monitoring and veterinary care in such circumstances.
> 
> Should you not be happy with the replys from the actual vets there is a Royal College of veterinary surgeons complaints procedure which Ive linked you too also here
> Complaints - RCVS
> ...


Thanks again for all of the help you have provided, we really appreciate it. We will be submitting a complaint to the RCVS complaints page that you provided the link for. I'm so angry at the vet, it seems all they care about is money x


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

Jack4356 said:


> Sorry to hear about your loss. I see that you are from west Lothian. Are you with pets at home Livingston because I have had a few problems there but nothing like this? I have now changed vet.
> 
> When Jack my puppy had a tiny cut on his paw I phoned the pets at home vet because it was bleeding quite a bit, and they told me to rush him down to be checked over. I thought this was good at first as they seem very interested in my dog. We got him down there and they cleaned the small cut and put a bandage on which took the all of 2 minutes and then said that that would be £68 please. I was shocked with that price. On the way up the road in the car the bandage fell off. The next time Jack cut his pad I cleaned it myself and wrapped it up under my new vets advice over the phone free of charge. If we are talking about the same vet here I feel this vet is more money focused than pet care focused. I wouldnt recommend them to anyone. My friend has had problems with that vet too.


Hi there, thanks for sharing your story. I don't usually like naming and shaming, but I feel I should in this case. Yes, it is the vet surgery that you have mentioned. A few of my friends dogs are registered with that vet, including my dog. I will be registering my dog with a different vet now, and a few of my friends will be registering elsewhere too.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

We have decided to write to watchdog about this, and file a complaint at the RCVS. If there is anywhere else we can file a complaint, or somewhere to share the story, please let me know. I feel that this is the best thing to do as I wouldn't want the vet to make the same mistakes again with any other pets.

Thanks again everyone x


----------



## Midlothian Dogs (Oct 3, 2012)

BorderCollieZara said:


> Hi there, thanks for sharing your story. I don't usually like naming and shaming, but I feel I should in this case. Yes, it is the vet surgery that you have mentioned. A few of my friends dogs are registered with that vet, including my dog. I will be registering my dog with a different vet now, and a few of my friends will be registering elsewhere too.


In my view, malpractice should be named and shamed to protect others from experiencing problems or from being ripped off by vets. BUT .... you need to be very careful in what you say and have firm evidence that malpractice occurred !
I had a big tear in my eye when I read about your wee pup and I hope you find closure. Word of mouth is a good way of finding a competent practice that does not rip you off but I think you will find that they are very hard to find these days :-(


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

So very sorry, poor little girl RIP xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry it's awful to loose a puppy



Nukawin said:


> *I'm trying to understand why they left the needle in the arm, I've never had any of my dogs come home from surgery with the needle left in the arm...*
> 
> I'm really sorry for your loss, such a young life ended too soon.


They left a needle in Dillons arm after his x-ray when he bloated, they let it in over night and the next day when we took him home, and it was removed the next day when we took him back. It was let in just in case he needed an emergency operation.


----------



## Yorkiemorkiemum (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi really sorry to hear about your families loss. We list our 14 year old yorkie in February in a similar manner and I am still too angry to complain. I think it is total incompetance on the vets part here. Small particals should pass out or be thrown up by the dog really. Also if the puuppy was gulping food it was probably bringing it back untill it had cleared its stomach. My morkie actually eat pieces of a kong bone at 14 months I was terrified after what had hapoened at our old vets. But our new vet just felt his tummy and said he had stuff in his tummy but he would get rid of it himself. I couldnt believe the size of the pieces he had in his stomach when he passed them.
The new vet said I should contact the Royal Society of Vetenary surgeons about it to prevent them doing more harm but this is difficult when your grieving. Did you sister have insurance? I would expect the insurerswould want to know why they didnt do a scan instead and why the needle was left in this is a really awful case


----------



## BorderCollieZara (Dec 17, 2010)

Just thought I would give you all an update.

The RCVS has decided there is enough evidence to lodge a complaint which will now be considered by the case examiners in around 14 days.

Yorkiemorkiemum - sorry to hear about your sad loss. Your story does sound similar to my sisters. No my sister did not have insurance, we feel the same as you ie. insurers would have investigated this case.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BorderCollieZara said:


> Just thought I would give you all an update.
> 
> The RCVS has decided there is enough evidence to lodge a complaint which will now be considered by the case examiners in around 14 days.
> 
> Yorkiemorkiemum - sorry to hear about your sad loss. Your story does sound similar to my sisters. No my sister did not have insurance, we feel the same as you ie. insurers would have investigated this case.


Glad they are looking into your complaint and hope you get some anwers.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Well done for not letting them get away with this. You could help save other animals by taking action.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am so saddened to read such a sad conclusion to such a young life, a much loved young pet taken so early. My thoughts are with those affected by this sad and tragic loss.

I really do not know what to say other then you were guided by the vet, you took their advise , alas, with a tragic ending, but had the puppy been left there is still not saying what the outcome would have been - so take a little comfort knowing that you did what was thought to be the best.

I am so so sorry, and saddened to read this
xxxx


----------



## Rah (Sep 26, 2012)

So sorry about your loss, my thoughts are with you


SJ


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor puppy Im so very sorry for all concerned x. 

really hope you get some justice for her.


----------

